# Flood's Restora



## color junky (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know why Flood discontinued Restora vinyl rejuvinater. I had never used it , but now I have a job removing the oxidation off of Anderson windows. I have cleaned off the oxidation and now looking for a way to protect it and bring back some of the lustre. 
Is there a comparable product out there that someone has had some success with?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Why don't you ask them your self. Great company. Been to Hudson many of times (there headquarters). http://www.flood.com/flood/


----------



## color junky (Oct 23, 2008)

So.... who has time to wait in this business anyway. I finally found some sitting on a clearance shelf. I was totally impressed by the way all of the oxidation was removed and the windows looked like new with only the cleaner. the doors were another story. Although clean, they showed a little fading and so I used the coating. It was too much like painting, but the doors looked like new again.
Now I'll play the waiting game. To see how long this product lasts. In the meantime, I guess I answered my own question. People are looking for a easy way out, to do everything fast and this wasn't any faster than just painting, but the results so far seem good.
It' my customers I try to impress!


----------



## rwdiveoso (Mar 12, 2012)

*Restora*

i posted in a couple other threads. i was concerend about supply of restora because it was discontinued and is the current stuff still good. i found a product called vinyl renu (mispelled it in other forum). on their web it is too expensive. I called them and told them i would buy it in fives and that i was a painter. if you want to use this product call them and they will get you their professional pricing. i like their cleaner too.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A guy in our industry has a product http://www.easy-restore.com/

I cannot attest to anything as I have never used it.


----------

